# Cosmic Cup Coffee Company



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

A college/community coffee shop that provides quality, handcrafted espresso drinks, authentic Italian gelato and light fare in a comfortable setting. Voted the Lehigh Valley's "Best Coffee" and "Best Coffee Shop" in 2006, the Cosmic Cup strives for excellence in beverage preparation and service. We feature coffees from both New Harvest Coffee Roasters and Counter Culture Coffee as well as fine tea from Intelligentsia.

More...


----------

